# Double tax treaty



## Rico16 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello there Expats!

I am planning to create an online business in country XX but live in county YY (sorry for the lack of creativity) but my main point is: where should I pay the taxes of my business income? In the country where the company is registered or where I live?

Another question concerns the social contributions: should I pay them where I settle the business or where I live?

Thanks a million, regards
Rico


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Rico,

Residency is a very complex area and to give you an idea, the existing HMRC UK residency rules changed with effect from the 2013/14 tax year involving the new statutory residence test (SRT). 

Ties such as home, work, family etc. in the UK may class you as UK resident for tax purposes regardless of where you reside. 

If classed as UK resident you would then be taxed on your worldwide income so as you can see it is not that simple, you will need to look at the tax rules of each country.


----------

